# VBForums CodeBank > CodeBank - JavaScript >  [JQuery] Accordion Control

## dday9

You may have seen my pure CSS accordion control, well here is a JQuery version that I much rather. The only external resource is Google's font CDN(href here).

HTML:


```
<section class="accordion">
  <header class="accordionHeader">
    <h2>Title</h2>
    <i class="material-icons">expand_more</i>
    <i class="material-icons">expand_less</i>
  </header>
  <section>
    
  </section>
</section>

<section class="accordion">
  <header class="accordionHeader">
    <h2>Title</h2>
    <i class="material-icons">expand_more</i>
    <i class="material-icons">expand_less</i>
  </header>
  <section>
    
  </section>
</section>
```

CSS


```
.accordionHeader {
  display: -ms-flexbox;
  display: -webkit-flex;
  display: flex;
  -webkit-flex-direction: row;
  -ms-flex-direction: row;
  flex-direction: row;
  -webkit-flex-wrap: nowrap;
  -ms-flex-wrap: nowrap;
  flex-wrap: nowrap;
  -webkit-justify-content: flex-start;
  -ms-flex-pack: start;
  justify-content: flex-start;
  -webkit-align-content: stretch;
  -ms-flex-line-pack: stretch;
  align-content: stretch;
  -webkit-align-items: center;
  -ms-flex-align: center;
  align-items: center;
  
  border-bottom: 1px solid #666;
}

.accordionHeader h2 {
  -webkit-order: 0;
  -ms-flex-order: 0;
  order: 0;
  -webkit-flex: 1 1 auto;
  -ms-flex: 1 1 auto;
  flex: 1 1 auto;
  -webkit-align-self: auto;
  -ms-flex-item-align: auto;
  align-self: auto;
}

.accordionHeader i {
  -webkit-order: 0;
  -ms-flex-order: 0;
  order: 0;
  -webkit-flex: 0 1 auto;
  -ms-flex: 0 1 auto;
  flex: 0 1 auto;
  -webkit-align-self: auto;
  -ms-flex-item-align: auto;
  align-self: auto;
  
  cursor: pointer;
  border: 2px solid #666;
  border-radius: 50%;
}
```

JQuery:


```
$(function() {
  $('.accordionHeader i:last-child').hide();
  $('.accordion').children('section').hide();
  $('.accordionHeader i').on('click', function() {
    $(this).parent().children('i').toggle();
    $(this).parent().next('section').toggle();
  });
});
```

Fiddle: http://codepen.io/anon/pen/WrWbzR

----------


## szlamany

Here is what an ACCORDION looks like with a jQuery UI Theme - use the Theme Roller to make a theme for your own.

http://jqueryui.com/themeroller/  Check out the GALLERY and the START theme - that's what I'm using below (at least that's what I started with).

----------

